# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Đến Copan khám phá nền văn minh Maya cổ đại

## nguyetnt

Hấp dẫn du khách thập phương bởi những di tích còn sót lại của đế chế Maya, khu khảo cổ Copan ở miền Tây Honduras chính là điểm đến lý tưởng dành cho các du khách thích khám phá nền văn minh Maya cổ đại.


Kiến trúc Copan chủ yếu được xây dựng từ những tảng đá lớn. Ảnh: toptouristsites.com
Khu khảo cổ Copan là một thành phố Maya nhỏ nằm ở miền tây Honduras, gần biên giới Guatamala. Nơi đây nổi tiếng thế giới với hàng loạt bia đá được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc Maya cổ kính. Các biểu tượng trang trí trên bia đá và tượng điêu khắc của các ngôi đền Copan là những nét chạm khắc tinh tế đầy nghệ thuật. Trong đó, một số di tích có giá trị ở Copan đã có từ thế kỉ 19 trước Công nguyên.


Vết tích của một tòa án cổ ở Copan. Ảnh: happytellus.com 

Một trong số những bức tượng đẹp ở Copan - Ảnh: travelphoto.net


Họa tiết chạm khắc tinh xảo trên các di tích Maya cổ ở Copan. Ảnh: en.wikipedia.org
Đến Copan, bên cạnh việc tham quan và tìm hiểu các giá trị lịch sử của những công trình kiến trúc Maya độc đáo, du khách còn có thể tham gia vào các hoạt động du lịch thú vị khác như đi bộ đường dài ngắm cảnh ở Los Sapos Ruins, đến núi Macaws ngắm động vật hoang dã, hòa mình vào nhịp sống thanh bình tại thị trấn Copan Ruinas nhỏ bé và mua quà lưu niệm tại đây…


Du khách vui đùa cùng những chú vẹt đầy sắc màu ở núi Macaws - Ảnh: localyte.com


Mua sắm ở thị trấn Copan Ruinas là một thú vui không thể bỏ qua ở Honduras.
Ảnh: tripwow.tripadvisor.com
Năm 1980, Copan đã được tổ chức UNESCO công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới và trở thành một trong những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất của Honduras hiện nay. Đến khu khảo cổ Copan, chắc chắn những vết tích cổ và độc đáo của nền văn minh Maya, cảnh quan quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và con người thân thiện nơi đây sẽ mang lại cho du khách những ấn tượng đẹp và khó quên.


Vết tích Witz Masks ở đền thờ Copan số 22. Ảnh: flickr.com

----------


## lunas2

eo có cái chợ giữa đường phố lun

----------

